# 1969 - DATE OF PIC



## bigred (Aug 25, 2012)

I just found this pic at my moms house in a photo album. The pic is dated 1969 and I was 3 years old at the time. Im pretty sure these are all Calif. Desert torts. Im sure at that time they were very plentiful and lots of people had backyards full of them. I know at that time they were found all over the place and brought home. Things sure have changed as far as CDT's go Guess this is where it all started for me[/b]


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 25, 2012)

Neato!


----------



## Tyrtle (Aug 25, 2012)

Great picture! Very nostalgic. We happen to be the same age.


----------



## bigred (Aug 25, 2012)

Tyrtle said:


> Great picture! Very nostalgic. We happen to be the same age.



Are you starting to feel the same aches and pains as I am


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 25, 2012)

....RED very cool ..."olD Skool"


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 25, 2012)

Very cool pic! Funny to see that the kiddy pool hasnt changed in 40 some odd years, well other than the fact that they are even crappier now.


----------



## wellington (Aug 25, 2012)

Neat pic. What till you hit 50, even more will hit ya


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow, a few of them are really light-colored!


----------



## bigred (Aug 26, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Very cool pic! Funny to see that the kiddy pool hasnt changed in 40 some odd years, well other than the fact that they are even crappier now.



Ya Im sure back then they added a little asbestos to them


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 26, 2012)

it's a tortoise pool party!


----------



## Tyrtle (Aug 26, 2012)

bigred said:


> Tyrtle said:
> 
> 
> > Great picture! Very nostalgic. We happen to be the same age.
> ...



I can easily overdo doing yard work. I've learned to be more cautious about how much I take on these days. I can't afford an injury.

The other thing I have noted is that I'm perfectly happy doing less.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 26, 2012)

Awesome Photo.


----------

